
GoboLinux – the alternative Linux distribution - evacchi
https://www.gobolinux.org/
======
desktopninja
Nice to see this resurface. Previously: \-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1735532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1735532)
\-
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=gobolinux&sort=byDate&prefix&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=gobolinux&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
frogperson
Sounds interesting, but why did they have to use capital letters in the path
names?

